# Nipponshine Kiwami



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Has anyone used this product? I think it is just a wax rather than hybrid wax/ sealant. According to the spec its even glossier than KOG? Do people find this is right? And does anyone have any pictures of the finished result?

TIA

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

See now I was under the impression KOG was glossier than Kiwami.

I have tweeted Nippon Shine but they never replied......


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> See now I was under the impression KOG was glossier than Kiwami.
> 
> I have tweeted Nippon Shine but they never replied......












It seems to have half a star more, dunno how much that is in reality though

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I was looking at the scratch clear on the soft99 site the other day and noticed Kiwami isn't in the catalogue any more, it was back in nov/dec I think because I couldn't decide between that and KOG so got waterblock instead.

ETA - just checked and listed as Extreme, they just don't use the Kawami name.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm 99.9% sure I'm gonna go KOG


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369682

Have a quick read of this:thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

"The King of Gloss creates a thick, heavy gloss coating of synthetic resin that coats your car and gives it the great gloss look of transparent nail polish. It is very versatile and achieves great results without unsightly unevenness. We present 4 different color variations in order to accentuate each type of body color 100% toward its full potential. This is what the King of Gloss does!"

The websites basically say that each product is the best, obviously
I think it's going to be a personal preference thing! 

Obviously Pittsy liked the Kiwami


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The results from the megawax test showed KOG to offer average gloss levels. Barely better than fusso.


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

old post but here is my thought , 
that was a very weird test to be honest....they applied the products on 3000 wetsanded panels , so this test for me showed mostly the filling abilities of the waxes not the gloss or wow factor , correct me if am wrong


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out Albert Low at Autogeek, Detailing 101 a Fusso99 user....some very unique techniques plus information, a colleague of Alfred Yow from Artdeshine.


They have a wax over a ceramic coating plus Water Stain Paint Protection...

John Tht.

#chrislarson


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

Titanium Htail said:


> Check out Albert Low at Autogeek, Detailing 101 a Fusso99 user....some very unique techniques plus information, a colleague of Alfred Yow from Artdeshine.
> 
> They have a wax over a ceramic coating plus Water Stain Paint Protection...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the mention of this guy, seems to offer amazing information there!!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Albert is a passionate professional detailer sharing his knowledge skill plus information in a positive manner. Some of those alternative concepts and techniques are attributed to his own learning domain. He has a range of car services that gleen new creative or localised methodology, in products or format.

John Tht.

www.spyco.gr


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

Titanium Htail said:


> Albert is a passionate professional detailer sharing his knowledge skill plus information in a positive manner. Some of those alternative concepts and techniques are attributed to his own learning domain. He has a range of car services that gleen new creative or localised methodology, in products or format.
> 
> John Tht.
> 
> www.spyco.gr


Indeed! and his alternative point of view and approach converges with some thoughts of mine, there only a few that willing to share knowledge and with such detail...especially for someone who just trying to get into this- invaluable.

Ps : Spyco is the best


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some of his concepts are new to #DW Alfred Yow of Art Dr Shine is also continuing his ceramic products, with his LoveTasuke products...

John Tht.

#whitedetails


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

NRDetailing said:


> Indeed! and his alternative point of view and approach converges with some thoughts of mine, there only a few that willing to share knowledge and with such detail...especially for someone who just trying to get into this- invaluable.
> 
> Ps : Spyco is the best


Definitely one of the best detailers about :thumb:

I just wish he would post some of his details on here again


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Kostas is on FB, he moved to a bigger shop so yes we miss his qualityy plus passion Spyco.gr worth a look, #chrislarson did a training session in Greece, produced a video which I am trying to find..Spiros, plus a few others.

John Tht.


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

Titanium Htail said:


> Some of his concepts are new to #DW Alfred Yow of Art Dr Shine is also continuing his ceramic products, with his LoveTasuke products...
> 
> John Tht.
> 
> #whitedetails


Interesting i ll check it out! thanks again :car: :car:


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

chongo said:


> Definitely one of the best detailers about :thumb:
> 
> I just wish he would post some of his details on here again


yeap, posts even on facebook are rare indeed


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry should have mentioned Albert is based in Malaysia so they are highly influenced by Japan plus Japanese methods or products, including Soft Fusso range.

John Tht.


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

Titanium Htail said:


> Sorry should have mentioned Albert is based in Malaysia so they are highly influenced by Japan plus Japanese methods or products, including Soft Fusso range.
> 
> John Tht.


yeap Malaysia based, but seems hi travels around for learning different techniques.

Chris Larson seminar was done at Dazzle headquarters , is there a video from this event? :speechles


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Kiwami is also a hybrid, but more wax based. I prefer it myself, but that's because it's a bit more durable.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Titanium Htail said:


> Check out Albert Low at Autogeek, Detailing 101 a Fusso99 user....some very unique techniques plus information, a colleague of Alfred Yow from Artdeshine.
> 
> They have a wax over a ceramic coating plus Water Stain Paint Protection...
> 
> ...


I'm having difficulty finding Albert Low, could you post a link?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/799213330213940

Log on here boys..Albert Low, 
Alfred Yow from #Art de Shine


----------

